
Ask HN: Windows server hosting for memory heavy rendering application? - peacemaker
Does anyone have any good suggestions of affordable decent Windows Server hosting with 32GB+ RAM?  All the obvious hosts charge a ridiculous amount and can&#x27;t seem to keep up with the demand either.<p>Perhaps I&#x27;m being unreasonable?  I run a service that needs to render lots of videos using After Effects and Media Encoder and so far I&#x27;ve not been able to find a server under $200&#x2F;m that can keep up with 6-9 renders going on at the same time.<p>Would I be better off having many small servers running 1-2 instead?  I&#x27;ve recently taken over this service and this is the main bottleneck so any suggestions would be much appreciated.
======
detaro
Various VPS and dedicated server providers have servers with 32 GB RAM for
<100$/month, a windows license should add around $30 (or you might be able to
bring your own, if you have one). First example that comes to mind would be
Hetzner.

If you want something with lower granularity (e.g. booked by the hour), your
going to end up at the typical cloud providers, which of course charge more.

~~~
peacemaker
Herzner do look good, thanks for the suggestion.

Any thoughts on distributing the renders across multiple smaller servers
compared to one large one?

